

If you could invest in any publicly traded company with $1, would you? - rocamboleh

Theoretically, if we were to remove the financial barriers to entry into the stock market, such that you were able to invest as little as 1 dollar and own part of a publicly traded company, would you?
Sure, you would make returns on your investment, but since it was only a dollar, you'd be really lucky to make 30cents. What I'm trying to gauge here is the level of emotional / ideological / political attachment you might garner from investing in a publicly traded company. 
I see the capital markets to be as much an opinion place as they are a market place. We vote with our dollars - we tell the world what we deem to be important with our investments. 
If provided with the opportunity, would you voice your opinion?
======
stonemetal
I don't know about a dollar but it would be nice to be able to invest in say
Apple, or Google without having to drop 300 to 500 dollars a share that they
run. Heck if I could pick up some GOOG or AAPL for 20 bucks I would give it
away as gag Christmas presents.

------
icebraining
In a similar topic, I've always found Google Will Eat Itself[1] an interesting
concept.

[1]: <http://gwei.org/index.php>

